# Help! Stable is trying to steal my horse!



## EthanQ

Where at in Ks is this might i ask? Im in Topeka. But I definitely would get the police involved.


----------



## Northernstar

I do not know of one, but I would keep as calm as humanly possible, and consult a really good attorney to help you through this hump - Do not let your emotions get the best of you, (it seems like you're keeping a good head in this), and eventually you can smoothly, and of course legally get your horse out of there and home. Something seems a little "fishy" about this BO, and she'll not win in the long run. Get out a note book and document dates/conversations/events/etc. just for a back-up. I think you'll be fine, and have your horse home soon! Best of luck!!


----------



## Roperchick

i would suggest a lawyer. at least go into an office and see if somebody can give you advice, and guide you in the right direction to get your horse back while you sort through the legal mess. they would probably know about the statute.


----------



## texasgal

I had someone try that to me once .. but they parked a tractor in front of his stall. While they were at church, we drove up, hooked the truck to the front end of the tractor and snatched it far enough from the stall to get my horse out. Left her a "nice" note and never heard from her again.

I don't recommend this, but I DO understand the frustration .....


----------



## tigggr1570

EthanQ said:


> Where at in Ks is this might i ask? Im in Topeka. But I definitely would get the police involved.


South central.
Police told me.about statute but couldn't remember he number. They said it is one of those civil statutes that they can't enforce but the court will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

Northernstar said:


> I do not know of one, but I would keep as calm as humanly possible, and consult a really good attorney to help you through this hump - Do not let your emotions get the best of you, (it seems like you're keeping a good head in this), and eventually you can smoothly, and of course legally get your horse out of there and home. Something seems a little "fishy" about this BO, and she'll not win in the long run. Get out a note book and document dates/conversations/events/etc. just for a back-up. I think you'll be fine, and have your horse home soon! Best of luck!!


I filed a lawsuit this morning. While she was in my husbands face screaming, i kept calm but it was very hard! I wrote out a 6 page document last night about everything.i could remember.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

$10,000 is ridiculous, who lets someone run up a board of ten grand? Sorry, don't know anything about your laws in the states.


----------



## tigggr1570

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

plus having a padlocked stall?? what happens if theres a fire? or with the tractor....what were they gonna do, either let the horse die or take the time to run, grab the keys, and get the horse???

honestly...at least imo...when people go about it this way, trying to hold something instead of going to somebody with authority (like a court) then theyre probably pretty shady...why wouldnt you just go to court for it...why hold a horse and say pay me or you dont get it....make the judge tell em that....shady shady

jeesh. i hope it all works out for you.


----------



## tigggr1570

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

omg. I hadn't thought about a fire now i am freaking
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

sorry! didnt mean to make you worry....


----------



## tigggr1570

glad you mentioned it. Might give me ammo to get him quicker
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Check with animal control and see if it's against the law to padlock the stall, it's illegal in many places because of the fire potential.


----------



## aforred

I'm in southcentral KS too. I'm not sure about that law, but did you have a boarding contract?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FBody355

Bolt cutters.


----------



## riccil0ve

Someone please step in here if they feel they have to but...

Would it really be so bad if you went in, cut the lock, and took your horse? For me, personally, I would get my horse. Come in late at night or really early in the morning, cut the padlock, and lead the horse to a trailer waiting down the block.


----------



## aforred

This might help. KS Statutes: Ch 58 Article 25: Landlords And Tenants

58-2567 says a landlord can't hold personal property.

I'll keep looking for the one pertinent to livestock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

i was going to do.that, but that would be destroying her personal.property and i could be arrested. ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve

tigggr1570 said:


> i was going to do.that, but that would be destroying her personal.property and i could be arrested. ;(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you sure? What if you go buy a few padlocks and leave them in front of the empty stall?


----------



## aforred

Here's one you might be able to use.
KS Statutes: Ch 47 Article 18: Miscellaneous
47-1827 (b) 
Might be tricky, but you own the horse, so it might apply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FBody355

For a $2 lock to get my horse, I'd do it. I don't think anything would come of it. They can't really prove it, and if they try, what would they really say?


----------



## aforred

Ricci, according to what I just read, the BO could make a case for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FBody355

Also, if holding livestock was legal for payments, then I think vets would have a lot more animals


----------



## tigggr1570

aforred that might work but it may be geared more toward the.facility. Not sure. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy

take pix of the horse so if they stop feeding or caring for him you have proof they are responasble for the care of the horse as long as it is on there propery Hope this ends well


----------



## tigggr1570

Thank you guys for your support and ideas. I am just beside myself and sick over this. It is bad enough that my horse is in danger, but I thought this person was my friend also, so I am heartbroken over this mess!!! Amazing what people will do to you when they want something you have. :evil: EVIL! I am really worried now about the fire hazard. I know those are rare, but it would be just my luck for something like that to happen. However, now that she has shown such poor thought for my horses safety, maybe I can use that to get him home quicker. Thank you all again!!


----------



## Chevaux

Tiggr - I have only questions at this time. When you went to board with her, did you have a written contract of any sort (particularly, a contract that talked about the training aspect)? If you allegedly owe her money, did she ever request it of you (again, particularly in writing)? If she kept the one horse since you allegedly owe her $10k, does that horse have a value of $10k that has been documented? If it is not valued at $10k did she give you any explanation (once again, preferably in writing) as to why she wouldn't keep both horses to try and recoup her alleged losses? Since you said you filed a suit today, you probably should *not* answer these questions at this time as it may be used against you somehow (I'm certainly no legal person). My purpose in asking these questions is a way of trying to see how it might look from the court's logic in determining the facts and where the strength is in your case.

Stay calm and keep thinking. Best of luck.


----------



## Silent one

I think I would take a new set of padlocks out to leave at the stall, cut the lock with bolt cutters and take my horse!


----------



## tigggr1570

Chevaux said:


> Tiggr - I have only questions at this time. When you went to board with her, did you have a written contract of any sort (particularly, a contract that talked about the training aspect)? If you allegedly owe her money, did she ever request it of you (again, particularly in writing)? If she kept the one horse since you allegedly owe her $10k, does that horse have a value of $10k that has been documented? If it is not valued at $10k did she give you any explanation (once again, preferably in writing) as to why she wouldn't keep both horses to try and recoup her alleged losses? Since you said you filed a suit today, you probably should *not* answer these questions at this time as it may be used against you somehow (I'm certainly no legal person). My purpose in asking these questions is a way of trying to see how it might look from the court's logic in determining the facts and where the strength is in your case.
> 
> Stay calm and keep thinking. Best of luck.


I had no contract for her to train him, I never hired her for that. She was a friend so I had no board contract at all, just paid my board fees every month and that was it. She says I owe her for time my horse was not even being boarded with her and training I never hired her for. I paid $500 for the horse and $600 for the one she let me take. She doesn't like the breed my other horses is, but she loves the one she is trying to steal. She never asked me for the money she claims is past due and it all supposedly happened before I began boarding my other horse. If I was 10,000 behind, why would she allow me to bring a second horse in? I have copies of cancelled checks all the way back to when I first started boarding. The whole thing is ludicrous!


----------



## MisssMarie

Honestly? I'd find out how to pick a lock (YouTube anyone?). Get my horse that way and take it. Or y'know, find a way to make it look like your horse spooked and kicked the door and it broke? (oh no!) and then your horse went missing! (aka: home) Gasp! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220

Try just calling the cops and saying you're going to get your horse but feel threatened so need someone there. Have any proof of ownership in hand. Most of the time they will let you take your horse and make her sue for money owed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

tried that. Didn't work. Today she is already threatening criminal charges for trying to get him the first time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

Chevaux said:


> Tiggr - I have only questions at this time. When you went to board with her, did you have a written contract of any sort (particularly, a contract that talked about the training aspect)? If you allegedly owe her money, did she ever request it of you (again, particularly in writing)? If she kept the one horse since you allegedly owe her $10k, does that horse have a value of $10k that has been documented? If it is not valued at $10k did she give you any explanation (once again, preferably in writing) as to why she wouldn't keep both horses to try and recoup her alleged losses? Since you said you filed a suit today, you probably should *not* answer these questions at this time as it may be used against you somehow (I'm certainly no legal person). My purpose in asking these questions is a way of trying to see how it might look from the court's logic in determining the facts and where the strength is in your case.
> 
> Stay calm and keep thinking. Best of luck.


The only contract I have with her was from back in like 2008 to possibly sell said horse when I was going through a rough time. She never sold him and then I was able to get my horses back. She went with me to get the one and on our several hour/all day long trip, I told her things were better, I missed my horses, and that I would be keeping them. I no longer wanted to sell either of them. She claims the board is from that, but during that time, he wasn't even on her property to require board. I had loaned him out to keep an old dying horse company on the understanding that all I wanted was for them to feed him and keep him healthy. When he came back, like 2 years later, after that horse passed away, I began paying board on him. In all this time since 2008, she never mentioned anything being owed, it was never on my invoices as past due or even being owed, and she never contacted me regarding it until she found out I was going to bring them home and she would no longer have him at her barn to "use". Then, she started making things up.


----------



## jaydee

If you have all the proof that you have made payments to her she has no chance of winning in court- and with no contract she actually can't claim that you owe her anything at all. An agreement to pay for services has to be in writing and signed by both parties as far as I can see. 
The horse is your property, it belongs to you. If she wanted to claim the horse in lieu of missed payments she surely has to go through a legal process to do this
Go get your horse with some bolt cutters and leave her a new padlock. If she feels that you owe her money then she can then go through the correct legal system to do that - that is she has to establish how much you owe her with evidence of that and you get the right to challenge her with your evidence. If you lose you pay up in cash - not with a horse
Since the horse is legally yours and she has no evidence to support that you owe her anything you could go to the police and tell them she has stolen it - which in point of fact she has
One thing to consider here is that all the time she has possession of your horse does she feel she should have the right to charge you board for it?


----------



## tigggr1570

jaydee said:


> If you have all the proof that you have made payments to her she has no chance of winning in court- and with no contract she actually can't claim that you owe her anything at all. An agreement to pay for services has to be in writing and signed by both parties as far as I can see.
> The horse is your property, it belongs to you. If she wanted to claim the horse in lieu of missed payments she surely has to go through a legal process to do this
> Go get your horse with some bolt cutters and leave her a new padlock. If she feels that you owe her money then she can then go through the correct legal system to do that - that is she has to establish how much you owe her with evidence of that and you get the right to challenge her with your evidence. If you lose you pay up in cash - not with a horse
> Since the horse is legally yours and she has no evidence to support that you owe her anything you could go to the police and tell them she has stolen it - which in point of fact she has
> One thing to consider here is that all the time she has possession of your horse does she feel she should have the right to charge you board for it?


I tried to file a stolen horse report but because of the 2008 contract that I rescended verbally, The officer said I couldn't file it. He wanted to, but his supervisor said no. They said it was a civil matter to handle in court. Then, the cop contacted me yesterday telling me there was a civil statute that said she couldn't do what she was doing, but the person that told him about it couldn't remember the number and that is why I posted here to try to find it.

I went and got all of the cancelled checks from the last year that I actually hired her to board, so I have that, but I have no proof I verbally rescended the 2008 contract. However, the contract was to sell him and give me the proceeds and she never did. She claims that in the contract, I owe her for boarding him, but he wasn't with her during the contract, he was at another location keeping that dying horse company.


----------



## aforred

I don't know if you read this, but if you have to go to court, you'll find some useful information.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boarding/barn-owner-holding-my-horses-hostage-127684/page76/

ETA I'm so sorry you have to deal with all this. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb

Go get your horse. Cut the lock late at night. I would not allow someone to just steal any horse of mine. Get him before she moves him PLEASE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

Jewelsb said:


> Go get your horse. Cut the lock late at night. I would not allow someone to just steal any horse of mine. Get him before she moves him PLEASE!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


she's already threatened to have me and my kids arrested for trying to get him the first time and my kids weren't even with me!


----------



## Jewelsb

She's just trying to scare you and btw she can't have children arrested ESP of their not even on the property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred

Go talk to a lawyer ASAP to see if you can get an injunction preventing her from movong the horse, at the very least. And ask about a temporary or emergency order to have the horse released into your care til the whole thing is fully settled. Make sure the lawyer has all the facts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom

I agree with immediately speaking to a lawyer. Even if you're just asking if you can go get your horse because you feel the horse is endangered under her care, ask a lawyer hasta pronto.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

i talked to a lawyer yesterday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom

What were you told as far as being able to take your horse back?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred

Document everything she says to you, as accurately as you can, right down to what time it was. I'm not sure what the comtext was around her threatening to have you arrested, but keep track of any and all threats she makes. Keep your lawyer in the loop about them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

SEAmom said:


> What were you told as far as being able to take your horse back?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They could require me to put up a $10,000 bond before I could get him which I don't have. That is what she says I owe her.


----------



## tigggr1570

aforred said:


> Document everything she says to you, as accurately as you can, right down to what time it was. I'm not sure what the comtext was around her threatening to have you arrested, but keep track of any and all threats she makes. Keep your lawyer in the loop about them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am not speaking to her verbally at this point, i am making her use email so I have copies of everything!


----------



## aforred

I wish you the best of luck getting your horse back, and I'm glad you're being smart about it.

I can't believe they would make you put up that much money unless she can provide reasonable evidence that you owe her, which she shouldn't be able to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

can you get a written statement from the owners of the horse that your geldinng was being a companion for?

that would help. if they were there to say Your horse was with them at X date for X long...then the crazy chick would be SOL because they would be proving, hey the horse was with us, not at her barn so she cant ask for money??? idk.

but yeah i would definitely talk to Bird (Barn Owner Holding my horses hostage thread) because her situation was very similar.


----------



## tigggr1570

aforred said:


> I wish you the best of luck getting your horse back, and I'm glad you're being smart about it.
> 
> I can't believe they would make you put up that much money unless she can provide reasonable evidence that you owe her, which she shouldn't be able to do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



she is using an old contract that was verbally rescended against me. But, her own actions prove my story, not hers. However, I have to get to court to do that and in order to get my horse before going to court, they would make me put up the bond in case they side with her is what the attorney said.


----------



## tigggr1570

Roperchick said:


> can you get a written statement from the owners of the horse that your geldinng was being a companion for?
> 
> that would help. if they were there to say Your horse was with them at X date for X long...then the crazy chick would be SOL because they would be proving, hey the horse was with us, not at her barn so she cant ask for money??? idk.
> 
> but yeah i would definitely talk to Bird (Barn Owner Holding my horses hostage thread) because her situation was very similar.


that would be awesome, but they are friends of hers I was trying to help out for her!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

Get a bolt cutters, go over there with your trailer, cut the lock and take that horse before they even know what's happening.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

tigggr1570 said:


> i was going to do.that, but that would be destroying her personal.property and i could be arrested. ;(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Not if you took the padlock with you what damage? padlock? I didnt see no padlock. I dont know what your talking about I just came and got my horse.



TRR


----------



## tigggr1570

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Get a bolt cutters, go over there with your trailer, cut the lock and take that horse before they even know what's happening.


She has my trailer. When my back was injured and I didn't think I could keep my horses, I sold it to her!  She didn't pay me for 2 years, and when I asked her for the money,-she paid me- funny, she never mentioned owing HER money then even though it was after the time she says I owe her money for. Go figure! Kind of like none of my monthly invoices show any past due balance listed.


----------



## IRaceBarrels

I don't know how you are staying so calm. I am hyper protective of my horse. I would just break the lock and ride the horse into the sunset. You cant get arrested for that. She is bluffing. Its your property and she stole it. I'm sorry but my $6000 horse is worth a little more then a padlock. The worst they can do it fine you for damages. You're probably looking at a lawsuit might as well keep your horse safe until it gets sorted out. Can you borrow a trailer? If she has no documentation of the 10k owed you can just laugh at her in court. Then charge her for stealing you horse. One a side note in my town you can still hang people for stealing horses.


----------



## tigggr1570

i am tying to stay calm and not make it worse. Hard for me to do as i am an action person. I have a family ro think about as well as my horse so i am trying to keep what i do above.board and give her no ammo against me. My court date was set quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Glad to hear you already have a court date! I hope it's sooner than later. We'll be praying everything goes your way and you can take your horse home safe and sound.

Kudos to you for handling this so well. Not sure I could do the same!!!


----------



## tigggr1570

believe me. It hasn't been easy to be the rational one. ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead

I really, honestly think you should just go get him. I've heard of his happening before and people literally cut the lock, leave a new one, and ride their horses to an awaiting trailer.

They then settle the money aspect in court.

No one can make you do that though, and it seems like you're a bit too timid to try it. It'll sort itself out. You may be able to bring the people who were using your horse as a companion animal to court to testify that they had him.

If you owed her 10 grand and she's keeping a horse from you because of it, she would have had to keep the other horse as well. That was a stupid move on her part (much like the rest of her actions).

While you're at it, make sure you toss in "pain and suffering" as well as make er pay the lawyer and court fees when you win.


----------



## Maple

Not the "legal" thing to do but..

I'd just go get my horse. If she threatened to charge me with anything I'd quickly let her know murder may need to be included if she didnt get the heck outta my way. Tell her that you will see her in court but untl she wins a court case that it is YOUR horse and will remain in your posession until a judge tells you otherwise. 

As somebody mentioned, I would contact the people who had leased the horse as a companion. They quite possibly dont know what is going on, or else may not be as good of friends with this person as you think. Furthermore, you don't know until you ask. Did this person walk all over you in your time with her? Is she just a downright bully? It sounds like she knows your not going to stand up for yourself and is taking what she can. You need to stand up to her now and let her know you will not be bulled. 


I'm glad you are keeping a papertrail on everything... and I do hope that everything works out for you.


----------



## tigggr1570

Maple said:


> Not the "legal" thing to do but..
> 
> I'd just go get my horse. If she threatened to charge me with anything I'd quickly let her know murder may need to be included if she didnt get the heck outta my way. Tell her that you will see her in court but untl she wins a court case that it is YOUR horse and will remain in your posession until a judge tells you otherwise.
> 
> As somebody mentioned, I would contact the people who had leased the horse as a companion. They quite possibly dont know what is going on, or else may not be as good of friends with this person as you think. Furthermore, you don't know until you ask. Did this person walk all over you in your time with her? Is she just a downright bully? It sounds like she knows your not going to stand up for yourself and is taking what she can. You need to stand up to her now and let her know you will not be bulled.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are keeping a papertrail on everything... and I do hope that everything works out for you.


Maple, I have thought about going and doing exactly what you said, but I am doing everything I can to keep the negative and nasty behavior on her part so that when I go to court (which I got a quick court date for the 20th of Sept.), I am hoping they can see that she is the one that is being unreasonable and crazy. And, even though she has my horse, I have already been told I am not welcome which means I would be trespassing to go get him and she could have me arrested. 

Believe me, I understand wanting to take action and I really want to. I am not a sit back and take it kind of person. However, making thinks bad on myself, won't help my pony and can hurt my court case.

The people that borrowed him for companion animal are very close friends of hers and quite frankly are not my favorite people. I loaned them my pony solely for the benefit of their elderly horses as I felt bad for the horse. They are good people, we just don't see eye to eye on some things.


----------



## Ponies

Id be freaking out. 
Im wishing you the best, this person sounds completely nuts. Once you get your horse back, id move him/her far away from them as possible and make sure that the BO doesnt try to steal him back. ( you never know what they could be thinking.) 
But then again, Im very paranoid and protective when it comes to my animals. lol.


----------



## sinsin4635

I'm sorry, but I would'nt let anybody take or keep my horse! I would go over there & kick some serious *** & take my horse!! Of corse I might wind up in jail for it, but I would have my horse by god!!


----------



## twiz454

subbing to this.

Good job on keep everything recorded. Evidence is what you need, and you have it. you paid your board, there was no contract stating you have to pay for training, and she has not providing a written invoice explaining exactly why you would owe her anything. The horse is your property. It's good that you are doing it the legal way. If it was me, I'd snap the padlock, take my horse out, put a new lock on the door, lock it and leave. Just to be bratty. Being an Army wife, I am very, very protective over what is mine, and I would happily knock this lady out lol


----------



## tigggr1570

*victory*

Well, I ended up having to pay her $1700 to get my pony back. hard to prove a negative.  BUT, she was after $9200, which was $1000 more than her "seizure" notice said after I sent her the court papers. The judge figured out she was lying about it quickly, wouldn't even let her witnesses speak as she knew they were there to lie. Because I had no written proof that I had verbally rescended my sales contract from when I hurt my back, she was awarded $3400. However, when I reminded the judge that he wasn't there for over 2 years (but I didn't have dates to prove it) she gave me $1700 credit for that. She was so ****ed she started making a scene in the court room, accosted my children telling them to stay the f***( off her property, then told me my husband was trying to cheat on me, told him I was cheating on him and gave him a bunch of made up details, then when I went to get him, she had blocked her drive sideways with her car and wouldn't let me or the police on the property, yes I brought the police. she flips us off everytime she drives by and she rides her horses past us to flip us off all the time. ( she lives a mile away) She refused to give me my saddle, halter, lead rope, or a book my daughter had written and was letting her read (only copy-hand written). lied and said my tack belonged to the therapy place on her property. since it wasn't listed in the court papers, there was nothing the police could do. I am considering taking her back to court as since then, I have figured out that I believe she actually sold my horse to someone else, thinking I wasnt' going to fix my fence and would never find out and that is why she freaked out when she found out I was taking him home. It has been quite the mess. I have them both boarded close by me now and I have half my fence fixed to bring them home. Thank you all for your support!


----------



## aforred

Congratulations on getting your horse back! I'm sorry you have to deal with her bad attitude, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

WOW! lots of drama there!

do you have any receipts or anything for the tack? heck i would take her back to get that too. but thats just me. im a vengeful person (lol)

glad it turned out well and you got your horse back!


----------



## tigggr1570

I'm a little vengeful as well. I found out about a miniature horse she was looking at to buy right after this. All be damned if she was using my money to buy it. Took me three days to track it down by only a picture and a nickname as I didn't have her registered name. I found her and bought her before she could go get her. she later posted that she didn't want her anyway as she had laminitis. She didn't. I had her feet checked and trimmed. Nothing wrong with them. She is a doll, too! homozygous for tobiano and I bought a stallion mini (26") that is sorel with a flaxen mane and he is homozygous for red. Both are championship blood line and he has like 6 titles under him already. They are about 14 years old and both like little pocket puppies, so sweet!

I plan to contact the organization I think she sold him to to bring the mess to the attention of the board as I am sure she lied to them quite extensively. once I get my ducks in a row, I plan to go back after my tack and my $1700 for fraud.


----------



## kctop72

So glad you got you're horse back and good luck on getting your tack and the $1700 back as well. I truly hope it works out for you. The lady will have to face her sins in the end!


----------



## tigggr1570

kctop72 said:


> So glad you got you're horse back and good luck on getting your tack and the $1700 back as well. I truly hope it works out for you. The lady will have to face her sins in the end!


I sure hope so. My heart is broken over this. I thought of this person like a sister for the last 8 years and to have this happen.... You all have no idea. There is so much more that I haven't posted that I have done for this woman. It took 9 pages of typed copy to explain it all to the judge. I still can't believe she did all of this to me and now is trying to destroy my family because she lost.  Someone told me after all of this happened that even satan was once an angel. Boy, did they hit that on the head! She talks about being a christian and all of that and then acts like this.


----------



## Roperchick

so wait...if she tried to sell your horse, and has money from said "sale" what about the people that tried to buy him? id bet theyre pretty ****ed at her as well. 

she may have ALOT more legal issues coming her way soon.


----------



## Corporal

IMHO you should have hired the attorney the first day of your post, removed your horse THAT DAY, and sued the BO through the attorney. (I would have said so, but I didn't see your thread until today.) It could have been filed by the end of the first week of this thread. Since you didn't, I would say it's gonna be time and money wasted to go after her for the tack. $1700 is almost the low end of small claims today. I suggest you just drop it and move on. Rotten people treat everybody badly and the word will get around with or without your help.


----------



## kctop72

My preacher always says, just because you go to church and say your a christian, don't mean you're a christian. Sounds like this lady's got lots of splainin' to do!!!!! 

So proud of you for going bout this in the right way!!


----------



## tigggr1570

Roperchick said:


> so wait...if she tried to sell your horse, and has money from said "sale" what about the people that tried to buy him? id bet theyre pretty ****ed at her as well.
> 
> she may have ALOT more legal issues coming her way soon.


I hope so. I am not positive that is what happened yet. Still gathering information. If she did, she has told them I am the one lying and she has made it look like I did it and not her to keep herself out of trouble. She will lose half of her boarders if they find out the truth as 1/2 of her barn is leased by these people.


----------



## tigggr1570

kctop72 said:


> My preacher always says, just because you go to church and say your a christian, don't mean you're a christian. Sounds like this lady's got lots of splainin' to do!!!!!
> 
> So proud of you for going bout this in the right way!!


Thanks, I wanted to knock her head off, but I also am a better person than her, so I fought the urge and took her to court.

It would have cost me way more than $1700 to hire an attorney and my court date was quick and I got him back.

She was so cocky she just knew she was keeping him and she wasn't even worried about it.


----------



## jaydee

Thank God you are at the end of this awful experience, hard to believe how downright mean people can be and I now it hurts so much more when you thought of them as friends - it has happened to me on a couple of occasions and you begin to wonder who you can trust and that is not a good place to be
You need to move on with your life now and put all of this behind you. Just dig a mental hole and bury it
Good luck with the new ponies


----------



## twiz454

Glad for the good news! I really hope the rest of the situation works out as well, I'd take her to court for everything I could.


----------



## Nitefeatherz

I don't see why you shouldn't go after your tack and such. It's still YOUR stuff and if you aren't paying a lawyer all you stand to lose is a day in court and court fees.


----------



## Northernstar

Aside from the worrisome tack and "tacky behavior",... You have your horse back!!!! Breathing a huge sigh of relief, and wishing you the very best and happiest times ahead


----------



## tigggr1570

deleted this post as my computer posted it twice.


----------



## tigggr1570

Update! I called and talked to the charity I was afraid she had sold him to without my knowledge and found out she had not sold him to them. So, thankfully this very worthwhile charity was not duped out of any money. Unfortunately, because of what she did and the lack of confidence in my horses safety at that barn, I was not able to work anything out with them to allow him to stay there for their fall session for the kids that were attached to my horse. I feel truly awful for that, but they said they understood. I did tell them that I would make arrangements to allow the children to visit him if their parents thought it would be beneficial. I do feel better about that.  Not sure they will take me up on it as I am unsure of how much crap she filled them with about the true story, but the offer is there.


----------



## tigggr1570

well, round 2! I just got an appeal in the mail today! She's taking me back to court.


----------



## twiz454

tigggr1570 said:


> well, round 2! I just got an appeal in the mail today! She's taking me back to court.



good god the judge is going to laugh her out of court.


----------



## kctop72

Might as well take this opportunity to counter and get your tack back as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

What the heck is she taking you back to court for?!


----------



## Saddlebag

She's allowed to appeal the decision as you are. I'll bet she'll try for a different judge. A little trick my father taught me, dress to the nines to show your respect for the judge. Look like a class act cuz classy people are truthful. (Isn't that a bunch of b.s but it seems to work). Go for the tack while you're at it. Pics, descriptions are handy to have on hand and replacement value.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

-----------


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl

How's it going? What's happened so far?


----------



## BarrelBunny

Subbing!


----------



## tigggr1570

twiz454 said:


> good god the judge is going to laugh her out of court.


I hope so!


----------



## tigggr1570

amp23 said:


> What the heck is she taking you back to court for?!


Appealing to try to get her $10,000 and I am sure court costs!

I am definitely bringing up my tack and my daughters book! Along with a no contact order and PFA!


----------



## Iseul

I must sub!
I'm glad you got your horse back, and I have a feeling you'll get your tack and daughter's book back as long as you have all your ducks in a row. Good luck!


----------



## tigggr1570

Iseul said:


> I must sub!
> I'm glad you got your horse back, and I have a feeling you'll get your tack and daughter's book back as long as you have all your ducks in a row. Good luck!


I hope so! I just hope I get another judge with common sense. Now there will be lawyers involved.


----------



## ThursdayNext

She can't appeal on the basis of not liking the verdict. The only way to appeal is on some point of law, that there was some problem from a legal process standpoint, with the original hearing. That's the bit that will get battled out.

I'd say definitely countersue to get your tack back. Maybe the 1700, but definitely the tack. What a wacko!


----------



## tigggr1570

ThursdayNext said:


> She can't appeal on the basis of not liking the verdict. The only way to appeal is on some point of law, that there was some problem from a legal process standpoint, with the original hearing. That's the bit that will get battled out.
> 
> I'd say definitely countersue to get your tack back. Maybe the 1700, but definitely the tack. What a wacko!


from what I understand when you do small claims and don't get the answer you want you can appeal. Not sure of the legalities, but will have to get an attorney to battle this one out.


----------



## fkcb1988

Having common sense and thinking of consequences sucks at times doesnt it?!! I would have wanted to "knock her head off too". I have wished many times before that I wasnt such a responsible person so I could act without thinking of the consequences. I wish you could punch her without getting into trouble lol. Heck I want to!

I really laughed that you bought the pony from under her. Lol! She seems like a crazy nightmare! Sorry your having to go through this. Hope a good outcome comes from round 2!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frizzy

Just read this tread im so glad you got your boy back, this women sounds like a real piece off work. 
Good luck with the new court case


----------



## Chevaux

Tigggr, I'm sure you will do well but I shall wish you luck anyway.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Good luck


----------



## tigggr1570

i may be in luck, more details later, don't wanna jinx myself


----------



## HorseMom1025

Fingers crossed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17

Wishing you luck. It will be hard for her to get it overturned if you have all the proof you need. This could be your opportunity to get your tack back!


----------



## tigggr1570

I posted pics of my horses, finally, if anyone wants to see them. There is a pic of the pony as well.


----------



## tigggr1570

Still no words, waiting on pins and needles. OY! However, everything I know points in the directions of certain victory at this point! I'm sure enjoying that mini! lol


----------



## Monty77

Subbing! 
This person is rediculas. I don't know what has gotten into people now-a-days. They're just getting crazier and crazier... I wish you luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Subbing, I am on pins and needles waiting to see what happens. I am rooting for you!


----------



## tigggr1570

hope to hear something this week!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

ugh its the waiting that kills you! hoping to hear the best.


----------



## tigggr1570

boy you are not kidding! The waiting is killing me! She goes off on vacation after dropping this time bomb again, and I am sitting here waiting, AGAIN!


----------



## nvr2many

I'm ready to go kick that ladies *** for you!! Cannot wait for victory!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I bet you wanted to kill her before and now you probably want to kill her even more for making you wait even longer! I want to kill her for you! i feel like she is trying to run away or something she keeps dragging it out longer and longer. ugh!



tigggr1570 said:


> boy you are not kidding! The waiting is killing me! She goes off on vacation after dropping this time bomb again, and I am sitting here waiting, AGAIN!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

If you go make sure you tell me i'll come and help!



nvr2many said:


> I'm ready to go kick that ladies *** for you!! Cannot wait for victory!


----------



## nvr2many

horsecrazygirl said:


> If you go make sure you tell me i'll come and help!


Ok, will do! Looks like your just north of me, I can swing by and get you on the way!!! :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i'll be waiting:wink:
we are actually not that far apart.



nvr2many said:


> Ok, will do! Looks like your just north of me, I can swing by and get you on the way!!! :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

I knowwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

now we just need the ok from tigger and some directions...



nvr2many said:


> I knowwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## tigggr1570

you guys are awesome! Thanks for the support!!


----------



## tigggr1570

little off topic, but does anyone know what this "carrot" thing is?


----------



## Celeste

It is a game. You try to collect carrots. When you see them on a page, you try to drag and drop them into a basket at the top right hand corner of your page. You can steal them from people on occasion. Sometimes there will be a "carrot locator" at the top of the page that tells you where to go to get a carrot. It is a good way to waste some time. I am trying to get to 200.


----------



## tigggr1570

thanks, I have seen the steal carrots options, but just couldn't do it. lol


----------



## Celeste

I only steal them from people who have lots of carrots. Well that is unless it is somebody that insulted me on the forum. Then I get 'em either way. I don't feel too bad about it because every time somebody steals mine, I start seeing more options to get new ones. It's just a silly game.


----------



## tigggr1570

still waiting..........


----------



## nvr2many

tigggr1570 said:


> still waiting..........


Us too!!........................................


----------



## tigggr1570

and, still. . . nothing! ****!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

do you mind giving me the directions now please...im done with being nice time to kick some butt!


----------



## tigggr1570

IKR!

I got an email tonight that her attorney responded saying that basically she agreed with my attorney but there was one little stitch of hope she could argue, (which doesn't even match the situation) and that she also agreed she needed to have a long conversation with her client about motives and whether or not she could continue to represent this case.

Sounds promising, but also a bunch of legalease. She said she is asking for a sit down with her client by the week end. We will see how this goes. 

Basically, more waiting!


----------



## amp23

Well at least you're headed in the right direction! It ended in your favor once and would a second time, I'm sure. Keeping you in my thoughts!!


----------



## Hunter65

subbing

Good luck!


----------



## tigggr1570

ok, I have gone mini crazy. This is the one I pick up next weekend. So excited. His name is Patriot! Buck Skin Stallion.


----------



## Chevaux

Extremely good looking fella!!


----------



## nvr2many

horsecrazygirl said:


> do you mind giving me the directions now please...im done with being nice time to kick some butt!


I'm Down!


----------



## fkcb1988

Oh hes so cute!! Im not a mini person most the time but hes darling. Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i hate waiting.Btw he is sooo cute!


----------



## tigggr1570

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

thanks. The waiting is killing me, too. Still nothing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KountryPrincess

Cute


----------



## tigggr1570

Still nothing from her or her attorney!

On a brighter note, I got my new mini. He is a doll!

After being told the two stallions couldn't be together (thank God she told me that before I got him home - I am new to stallions and had no idea) I divided my barn into 2 indoor/outdoor corals with pipe gates and they are both big enough for all 4 minis or just one, but am glad I have them as my little 26" stud wants to eat my baby. Lol The baby keeps getting just close enough to the fence to be out of reach of the other one to tease him. Lol onery little stinker he is!


----------



## frizzy

Any news yet


----------



## tigggr1570

no. They refuse to respond to my attorney
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun

Subbing, this is interesting!

She sounds like a cheery little crack pot, hope you win this round too!


----------



## nvr2many

tigggr1570 said:


> no. They refuse to respond to my attorney
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And what does this mean for you?? They are dropping the case? What? Is there a court date set, (forgive me if you already said, its been a week or so)?


----------



## tigggr1570

no court date set yet that i am aware of. Not sure what it means at this point
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

so basically more waiting. this is starting to get irritating.she says something and then goes off and now she won't speak t o your attorney.ugh i am really really wishing i could do some thing to her now.


----------



## tigggr1570

I just found out today that my 4 year old Palamino mini is about a month along! We are looking at end of August beginning of September baby!  I am so excited! My first foal and I think her second. :lol: I am so excited I can barely stand it!

STILL NO WORD ON YOU KNOW WHO AND HER EVIL PLANS! I AM CURRENTLY AWAITING THE KARMA BUS TO COME DOWN THE ROAD! I WILL FOLLOW IT!


----------



## nvr2many

tigggr1570 said:


> I just found out today that my 4 year old Palamino mini is about a month along! We are looking at end of August beginning of September baby!  I am so excited! My first foal and I think her second. :lol: I am so excited I can barely stand it!
> 
> STILL NO WORD ON YOU KNOW WHO AND HER EVIL PLANS! I AM CURRENTLY AWAITING THE KARMA BUS TO COME DOWN THE ROAD! I WILL FOLLOW IT!


Congrats and love the Karma bus!!! The wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round, round and round!!!!


----------



## daddyspaycheck

I hope you can get your horse back.


----------



## tigggr1570

daddyspaycheck said:


> I hope you can get your horse back.


I got him back. She is trying to appeal the decision.


----------



## daddyspaycheck

woops didn't read the whole thread.

I hope not hearing from her is good news that she will finally leave you alone with your horse.


----------



## Reno Bay

Glad you got your boy back, and I'm rooting for you on this appeal...

Your minis are so cute. I suppose if the stallions didn't grow up together it would be wise to keep them separated. The farm I keep my TB at had two mini stallions who were basically like brothers. Stalled together and turned out together...they never fought each other, but they liked to gang up on the Andalusian stallions through the fence (it was all play...nobody ever got hurt).


----------



## tigggr1570

daddyspaycheck said:


> woops didn't read the whole thread.
> 
> I hope not hearing from her is good news that she will finally leave you alone with your horse.



me too!


----------



## alexis rose

I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## poundinghooves

That lady is an idiot! I would look on your county's website and do a lot of google searches, which I'm sure you've done. Finding laws is hard to do online. I wish you luck!


----------



## tigggr1570

I searched and searched and searched. I find all kinds of stuff out of Kansas, but nothing here.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

yay for the foal. are you gonna have thread for her? please make a thread i want to stalk it!


----------



## tigggr1570

horsecrazygirl said:


> yay for the foal. are you gonna have thread for her? please make a thread i want to stalk it!


I will post as I get info. Nothing to report at this time other than she is fat and happy. lol Apparently I was a little heavy on the amount of hay I was feeding. They are all fat and sassy! lol Now, they are on a diet.  oops


----------



## tigggr1570

Hot ****! Been a good week! She is voluntarily dropping the appeal! Now, if she will just leave me the Hell alone!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Yay!!!!!!!! VICTORY!!! even if it was voluntarily.


----------



## Chevaux

Great. I hope you got it in writing


----------



## kctop72

Awesome!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

The attorney called my attorney and he requested she email him her intentions. They will also file with the court within the week to dismiss it. Now, if she just stays away from me and my family, I won't have to file for a PFS!


----------



## nvr2many

Sorry, brain fart, what is a PFS?


----------



## tigggr1570

nvr2many said:


> Sorry, brain fart, what is a PFS?


Protection from Stalking. It got really ugly the week of the small claims court case and the week after, then she went out of town. So far, I haven't heard from her since she got back. I just want her to stay away!


----------



## tigggr1570

well, it is official. I got the voluntary dismissal last Wednesday, then an hour later got a call that my brother had heart attack. Shortly after that, I got a text my sister was divorcing an abusive husband none of us knew was abusing her. The roller coaster continues! Thankfully, my brother is ok after a helicopter ride, emergency surgery (100% blocked artery), and a 2 days stay in ICU. My sister will be ok, now! Im ready for a slow down! P.S. I also checked with the court to make sure they received it and they had!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Don't you just hate it when life becomes so drama-filled? Hope you can relax a bit now.


----------



## tigggr1570

Cacowgirl said:


> Don't you just hate it when life becomes so drama-filled? Hope you can relax a bit now.



amen! I am so ready to relax, but just waiting for the next thing to hit, whatever it will be! Every since my husband and I bought our company we feel like we have been attacked by one person or another. All greed related! It seems everyone things we magically have money now not understanding what debt we took on to buy the **** thing!


----------



## tigggr1570

Well, the other shoe fell, again! How many shoes does this woman have????

I just found out that there was a lien judgement filed against me by her for the $1700 I already paid her. She was suppose to file a satisfaction of judgment when she got paid and never did. It is causing me some issues with a real estate transaction I am doing. I can't go forward with the transaction until it is filed.


----------



## nvr2many

Are you ready to just kick her *** yet??? LOL! Sorry, I know that is not the smart thing to actually do but it always makes me feel better if I just say it and get it out. 
I am sorry to hear this, and hope you can resolve this soon.


----------



## tigggr1570

nvr2many, you have NO IDEA how ready I am!!! This b*tch has really crossed the line! Especially considering our past relationship! All I have to say is she better never give me a reason to legally defend myself against her! I WILL stop the threat!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

gosh does she never get tired?


----------



## tigggr1570

horsecrazygirl said:


> gosh does she never get tired?


tell me about it! Geeze! She didn't get what she wanted, not gonna get what she wants, move the F*** on!


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Do you have proof that you paid her the $1700? If so then I would file a claim against her for harrassment. Say for maybe $10,000.


----------



## cpr saves

Oh no! I just read this thread and was feeling so happy that everything finally came out in your favor. And now this! It's just too much! Surely it will be settled quickly if you have a copy of the payment and it was sent via certified mail requiring the signature of the recipient. Also, there is probably a deposit in her bank account which just happens to match the $1700 payment. Best of luck to you!!

Did you ever get your tack back? I sure hope so.


----------



## tempest

Or if it was by check, and she cashed it, the bank will have an electronic copy of that.


----------



## tigggr1570

It was by certified check and yes, I have a copy of the cancelled check. I am going to fax it to the court tomorrow and see if they can file it without her! I was livid, all over again! I swear! One thing after another!!!


----------



## nvr2many

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Wish you were close to me, we would need to do a drive by, lol.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

im going to wish really really hard that she gets thrown into jail for a litte while. is that ok? cause the other option would be me kicking the living daylights out of her. along with hep from nvr2many.


----------



## tigggr1570

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Smokum

Wow.. been here before. Lady was nuts and turned a boarding facility into a rescue center over night. We had horses doubled in stalls, ties in the isle and babies in the wash stall with miniatures. My friends horse got strangles and my horse got lice we decided to leave that weekend.
I wrote a check out for the first 9 days into the month, by day payment on each of my horses and left it in the board box. She knew i was leaving two days from then.

She flattened my trailer tires and parked her truck in front of my ball hitch to the trailer. Well I have a plow baby and a chain.. I just lifted it out to the side and backed her up out of the way.. silly. 
She stole my new rhino winter blanket, halters and my bute as well.

Well needless to say she took me to court for $1,500!!!!! um... my board was only $150 a month. I had two horses so it was $300 a month for both. 
No contract just verbal agreement and that was I boarded month by month. I thought i was fair in leaving her a $100 dollar check for the first 9 days in the month..

WOW shocker... she won in court.. I pay her in full $1,500.. WTHELL!!!!!
How that ever happened putting my horses into danger like she did was beyond me. but im in NY and well we suck here with horse laws... My poor gelding got a foot fungal infection in his frogs and my other gelding got lice  boo


----------



## tigggr1570

Smokum said:


> Wow.. been here before. Lady was nuts and turned a boarding facility into a rescue center over night. We had horses doubled in stalls, ties in the isle and babies in the wash stall with miniatures. My friends horse got strangles and my horse got lice we decided to leave that weekend.
> I wrote a check out for the first 9 days into the month, by day payment on each of my horses and left it in the board box. She knew i was leaving two days from then.
> 
> She flattened my trailer tires and parked her truck in front of my ball hitch to the trailer. Well I have a plow baby and a chain.. I just lifted it out to the side and backed her up out of the way.. silly.
> She stole my new rhino winter blanket, halters and my bute as well.
> 
> Well needless to say she took me to court for $1,500!!!!! um... my board was only $150 a month. I had two horses so it was $300 a month for both.
> No contract just verbal agreement and that was I boarded month by month. I thought i was fair in leaving her a $100 dollar check for the first 9 days in the month..
> 
> WOW shocker... she won in court.. I pay her in full $1,500.. WTHELL!!!!!
> How that ever happened putting my horses into danger like she did was beyond me. but im in NY and well we suck here with horse laws... My poor gelding got a foot fungal infection in his frogs and my other gelding got lice  boo



wow, at least my babies didn't get the brunt end of it, just my checkbook! I had to pay her $1700 I didn't even owe her! My son gave her notice that we were getting our fence fixed and would be moving them in a month or 2 and then she just went ape ****!


----------



## Conway

Wow. So I"m still getting my feet wet here, but I don't have the time to finish the thread right now. I was on page 8, things going good, got horse back, going after tack and the 1700 that she got in court.

So can someone catch me up with a summary from page 8 to here


----------



## tigggr1570

Conway said:


> Wow. So I"m still getting my feet wet here, but I don't have the time to finish the thread right now. I was on page 8, things going good, got horse back, going after tack and the 1700 that she got in court.
> 
> So can someone catch me up with a summary from page 8 to here



Long story short, psycho ***** has caused one problem after another, tried to destroy my family when she didn't get what she wanted, and I think it finally came to an end last week.  However, every time I think that, something else happens!


----------



## Conway

Did you ever get the tack and money back? I will read the rest later. 

Sounds a lot like some family I have. Hate you had to endure all of this.and for your family


----------



## loveduffy

well you did get the horse back right ?


----------



## tigggr1570

I didn't get anything but my horse. But at least I have him!


----------



## LittleCountry

Some may have a different view on this but if someone took my horse and tack and put a lock on the stall I would simply cut the lock and take MY horse. What are they gonna do? Call the cops and say you stole your horse? Then have no papers saying the horse is theirs? If the tack is where you can get to it I'd go ahead and take it. Laws or not there is nothing that says she owns your stuff but there is something that says its yours. I'm glad I don't have to board my horses. If someone ever tried to take them I would go crazy. It wouldn't work out for whoever was trying to take them. 

I didn't read all of this thread. It's really long. I read a couple from the first page and a couple from the last.


----------



## tigggr1570

I would have been arrested for damaging he property and for tresspass. It got ugly fast. I did what the officers and lawyers told me to do so I wouldn't end up on the wrong end of it all when I hadn't done anything wrong.


----------



## nvr2many

horsecrazygirl said:


> im going to wish really really hard that she gets thrown into jail for a litte while. is that ok? cause the other option would be me kicking the living daylights out of her. along with hep from nvr2many.


Bah ha ha! I'm down! LOL!


----------



## nvr2many

tigggr1570 said:


> Long story short, psycho ***** has caused one problem after another, tried to destroy my family when she didn't get what she wanted, and I think it finally came to an end last week.  However, every time I think that, something else happens!


And, horsecrazygirl and I are gonna kick her a$$! :evil:


----------



## tigggr1570

Ok, update! Just heard from my attorney. He called her's and told her to get the papers filed NOW! Also, I just a friend call and ask me about her and found out she had heard through the grapevine she is about to lose everything. She advertises feeding quality brome 2 x a day and strategy feed which is expensive. That is how she justifies her prices. Some are finding out she is feeding bad quality hay and has been switching strategy for low quality sweet feed (cheapest possible). Also found out she hasn't paid any of her hay vendors or her feed vendor. I hear the karma boss honking! Too bad the horses aren't being taken care of!


----------



## nvr2many

:twisted::twisted::twisted: HONK HONK :twisted::twisted::twisted:

I am not sorry for her just the others affected by her!


----------



## cpr saves

Wow, if she goes under and there isn't any other boarding facility around there, where will people put their horses?


----------



## loveduffy

they may have to sell off her property to pay all the people she owes money to. Make sure you file for your stuff if this happens


----------



## Missy87

If you owe them money, they can keep your horse. 
If you done something wrong/illegal at their stable, they can keep your horse.
If you owe her $10,000 past board, **** RIGHT SHE HAS THE RIGHT TO KEEP ANY HORSE YOU OWN!!!


----------



## Reno Bay

Missy87 said:


> If you owe them money, they can keep your horse.
> If you done something wrong/illegal at their stable, they can keep your horse.
> If you owe her $10,000 past board, **** RIGHT SHE HAS THE RIGHT TO KEEP ANY HORSE YOU OWN!!!


1. OP *did not* owe any money.
2. OP didn't do anything wrong at the stable.
3. *OP did not owe any money.*

The BO had no right to keep her horse ransom.
I'm guessing the only reason she was trying to milk an obscene amount of money (fraudulently) was because she is going under, but that's still no excuse. She could at least tell her boarders that the situation is bad and that would justify a rise in boarding fees and whatnot, but she decided to hold a horse ransom for money she *was not owed*.


----------



## BornToRun

Missy87 said:


> If you owe them money, they can keep your horse.
> If you done something wrong/illegal at their stable, they can keep your horse.
> If you owe her $10,000 past board, **** RIGHT SHE HAS THE RIGHT TO KEEP ANY HORSE YOU OWN!!!


It is clear to me that you haven't taken the time to read all of the posts. 

This woman didn't have any right to have lien over tigggr1570's horse or possessions or to withhold them. Retaining the horse when there was no proof of money being owed, in my eyes, is criminal, and if I had been boarding there my horses would have been long gone and boarded somewhere else. It's obvious that this woman's acts were not justifiable, and therefore she had no right under any circumstance to withhold anything. In the case that money had been owed this woman would have been right to take her to court. But what she cannot do is keep property and personal belongings nor can she use them as emotional collateral for payment that is owed to her. 

tigggr1570 has not done anything wrong or illegal in this case.


----------



## nvr2many

Someone didn't do their homework.


----------



## Missy87

around here if a boader hasnt paid then the stable ownes has full right to hold the animal. its covered under the insurance and law.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Am I missing something?? Where does it say she didn't pay? What your saying may be true but does not apply to this case or thread.


----------



## Missy87

nvr2many said:


> Am I missing something?? Where does it say she didn't pay? What your saying may be true but does not apply to this case or thread.


 
Right here...



> *she claims I owe her money for.* (I had to ask for the money after 2 years of non-payment. If I owed her *10,000 for past board*, why would she have paid me or gave me my other horse?)


----------



## tempest

All that is saying is that the barn owner claims she owes her money. It's not saying the OP didn't pay her board. And the last part you have in bold is saying that the OP doesn't understand why the barn owner would pay her the money for the something she sold to the barn owner two years ago or give her back her other horse if the OP actually did owe $10,000 in board money.


----------



## BornToRun

"Around here" may not be where tiggr1570 is from. Law is different everywhere you go. Seeing as how there has already been a court date and the horse has been returned, what you're saying irrelevant.


----------



## Missy87

Well if she owes money, she owes money. 
If she was serious about all this, and that she DOESN'T owe any money, get the reciepts for proof and go to a lawyer.


----------



## Missy87

> the horse has been returned


 
Then why is this thread even on here???


----------



## BornToRun

Missy87 said:


> Well if she owes money, she owes money.
> If she was serious about all this, and that she DOESN'T owe any money, get the reciepts for proof and go to a lawyer.


She doesn't owe ANY money! ffs! It's already been established by COURT


----------



## BornToRun

Missy87 said:


> Then why is this thread even on here???


Obviously you need to go back and read this whole thread!


----------



## Missy87

The horse has been returned and she owes no money, this case has been to court... so yeah, why is this thread even on here?


----------



## nvr2many

Missy87 said:


> Well if she owes money, she owes money.
> If she was serious about all this, and that she DOESN'T owe any money, get the reciepts for proof and go to a lawyer.


OMG!!! REALLY??? WOW, just wow! She did get the proof, went to a lawyer and went to court. OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToRun

Missy87 said:


> The horse has been returned and she owes no money, this case has been to court... so yeah, why is this thread even on here?


Okay, do everyone a solid and go back to the very first post, read it. This was posted during the time the BO had taken illegal custody of the horse. A short time after the case had been taken to court and the horse has been returned. Since then there has still been reoccurring issues with this person.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Missy87 you seem very confused. She didnt owe money she did nothing wrong and the post you bolded was not her saying she owed money at all. You need to go back and read the whole thread before making unnecessary comments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Missy87 said:


> The horse has been returned and she owes no money, this case has been to court... so yeah, why is this thread even on here?


Because we come here to talk, share or what ever. Also this was an ongoing process to get to this point. And if you read it you would know why its on here, also threads are not deleted just because someone comes along and finds no use to them.


----------



## Missy87

> She did get the proof, went to a lawyer and went to court


then this thread isn't necessary anymore.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Missy87 any post can be kept on for as long as people keep posting on it. This is an on going issue so yes it is necessary if you don't like it don't post anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy87

Then she needs to sue for harrassment if there is reoccuring problems. Change phone numbers, do everything to stay out of contact. A lawyer should be telling her this stuff. And not ask advice on a forum.


----------



## nvr2many

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## BornToRun

Missy87 said:


> then this thread isn't necessary anymore.


If you think it's unnecessary, then pack up and leave. You don't have to post here. Threads aren't deleted so if people have the same problem they can come back and read this. Others are free to post and chat as they please, if you don't like this, then unsubscribe to this thread.


----------



## nvr2many

Missy87 said:


> Then she needs to sue for harrassment if there is reoccuring problems. Change phone numbers, do everything to stay out of contact. A lawyer should be telling her this stuff. And not ask advice on a forum.


Ya know what? A lot of us care about each other and what is happening in our lives and the lives of our horses. That is one thing this forum is for. I really do not know what to say to you if you really feel that way, just feel sorry for you I guess.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

OMG!!!! She has a lawyer and they are working together again go read the thread. You are missing many things and it is perfectly ok for her to be on here. The forum is a place of refuge and a place to get things off our chests sometimes you just need the support. The OP is doing everything she can and the problem is being handled obviously you've never dealt with a seriously crazy person that tries to take you down for everything you have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy87

> a seriously crazy person that tries to take you down for everything you have.


a very good reason to stay away from her!!! Run... Hide... ****


----------



## Missy87

nvr2many said:


> Ya know what? A lot of us care about each other and what is happening in our lives and the lives of our horses. That is one thing this forum is for. I really do not know what to say to you if you really feel that way, just feel sorry for you I guess.


This kind of thing is truly no one's business and shouldn't be blurted out to strangers. Its a good way to make enemies.


----------



## nvr2many

Missy87 said:


> This kind of thing is truly no one's business and shouldn't be blurted out to strangers. Its a good way to make enemies.


For whom to make enemies? The OP? or me? Because if you mean me, "ENEMY ON"!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

She has been trying took all the steps necessary but she has still been having issues. Please next time you want to try and help or what not read the entire thread carefully so you have all the facts straight. We are like a big family sometimes we disagree sometimes we do but we will always be open to being supportive and open when people are truly having a difficult time( as long as it is correctly owed).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy87

I do care about others, but posting PERSONAL and rather some "legal" stuff about my life is no one's business. I wouldn't do this...that's just me.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

ok she isn't you she can do as she pleases and if she wants everyone to know her legal business so be it. You are free to leave the thread at any time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Missy87 said:


> I do care about others, but posting PERSONAL and rather some "legal" stuff about my life is no one's business. I wouldn't do this...that's just me.


I totally get that and you have that right. But the OP also has a right to share. And I would miss this forum if it was not about sharing and a little personal. I feel like I know and am becoming to know a lot of the members. And we truly care. I have cried my eyes out with a lot of them whether they know it or not. We have shared in so many things.


----------



## Missy87

nvr2many said:


> I totally get that and you have that right. But the OP also has a right to share. And I would miss this forum if it was not about sharing and a little personal. I feel like I know and am becoming to know a lot of the members. And we truly care. I have cried my eyes out with a lot of them whether they know it or not. We have shared in so many things.


 
I do know that everyone has the right to share... but in some cases, what you say and do can come back on you. Lawyers like to say "shhh" a lot when there is a case like this. People talk...


----------



## nvr2many

Missy87 said:


> I do know that everyone has the right to share... but in some cases, what you say and do can come back on you. Lawyers like to say "shhh" a lot when there is a case like this. People talk...


I hear ya, but hopefully I will not let that change the way I live my life. Would be a shame.

Bah ha ha, I had to come back and add, I am not one to just shut my mouth, lol. Ask anyone that knows me, ha ha ha.


----------



## Missy87

nvr2many said:


> I hear ya, but hopefully I will not let that change the way I live my life. Would be a shame.
> 
> Bah ha ha, I had to come back and add, I am not one to just shut my mouth, lol. Ask anyone that knows me, ha ha ha.


LOL, i can tell 
I'm the same way.


----------



## nvr2many

Missy87 said:


> LOL, i can tell
> I'm the same way.


.........


----------



## NBEventer

Wow... yet more proof that the educational system has serious fail. People seem to lack serious reading comprehension


----------



## horsecrazygirl

tigger do you have anymore updates?


----------



## Reno Bay

Missy, this kind of situation wouldn't have any legal repercussions even if the OP posted. She didn't tell anyone where she lived, she never mentioned specific names or locations. If it's not something you wouldn't do, you don't have to do it. The OP's lawyer didn't tell her to be hush hush about it, so everything is okay in that respect.

The OP stated numerous times that she had copies of the checks proving that she had paid board for her horses. It wasn't until she told the BO that she was moving her horses that the woman flipped her lid and held the second horse hostage. She let the first horse go because she didn't like it, but the horse she was holding hostage was the one she actually wanted for herself. The woman also stole the OP's tack, which she hasn't yet been able to get back.

I think the barn owner made a terrible error in judgment. If she was having financial issues, the best way to go about it is _not_ to steal someone's horse in exchange for money the owner doesn't owe you. She also attempted to sell the horse to an organization behind the OP's back during the time he was being held hostage. The entire thing is ridiculous to me and the barn owner either has a few screws loose, _really_ bad judgment, or is just plain rotten.


----------



## Missy87

omg wow...indeed. ya, something is not right with her at all. just wow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Missy87 said:


> no need for an arrogant comment...jeez
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





NBEventer said:


> Wow... yet more proof that the educational system has serious fail. People seem to lack serious reading comprehension


ROFL, I guess there is even more proof now, :rofl::rofl:


----------



## tempest

Alright, alright, leave Missy alone now. No need for that. Water under the bridge, Missy is all caught up now.


----------



## Missy87

i dont have a signature ****...guess im not the one that cant read.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

It's not a signature. It's your "status" that shows at the bottom of each post when you are on the full version of the forum. It can not be seen when you are on the mobile version.


----------



## tigggr1570

cpr saves said:


> Wow, if she goes under and there isn't any other boarding facility around there, where will people put their horses?


there are lots of facilities around here and if she goes into foreclosure, the bank would sell the place for far less than she is asking. She wants 1/2 a million for 10 acres with a trailer on it! The barns are nice, but seriously?


----------



## tigggr1570

only update I have is that she still hasn't filed the satisfaction of judgment so my real estate deal is now being affected.

Missy, your posts are really offensive! I came here to get advice from others that may have been through something similar so I would know how to handle it. You obviously just jumped in the middle with no attempt to understand the situation, but still felt obligated to post your opinion on something you had no knowledge of.

Why is this thread still here? Because the threads are kept on the forum for others to research if needed.

Why are people still posting on it? Because, thankfully, they have become a very appreciated support system through this crazy *** mess I found myself in! Apparently they are compassionate people that don't like to see others treated the way I have been treated!

I guess My question to YOU is, if you don't agree with anything I have done and it isn't what you would have done, and you are so disinterested in it even being a thread, why did you spend so much of your timer posting on my thread if it wasn't of any interest to you???

Just saying!

Thanks for defending me, guys, when I had no idea this was going on. I hadn't logged in since yesterday and all hell seemed to have broken loose! lol

I guess all I have to say now is, WoW! :hide:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Looks like Missy is banned now-would that be because of what went on here?


----------



## Speed Racer

No, it's because she was rude, crude and cursed at people.


----------



## tigggr1570

she had her own thread that she got nasty on. She only joined the 7th. I think she was a troll! Not sure why the hell she picked this thread to attack, but she said she was a 25 year old mini breeder, but then showed a pic of her "mini stock" she was breeding and everyone went ballistic that she was breeding animals with genetic disorders and poor confirmation. Her original question was what to name this mare She says was registered and when someone pointed out a registered animals would have a name, she got all sideways. It was ridiculous! I searched her missy87 and all that came up was her question and my thread.


----------



## tigggr1570

Thank God that crazy person was banned! I have enough crazy in my life! I seem to attrack these people! WTH??


----------



## nvr2many

tigggr1570 said:


> Thank God that crazy person was banned! I have enough crazy in my life! I seem to attrack these people! WTH??


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Hunter65

Wow just got on and holy moly. Glad she was banned I was going to call troll. Now we can focus on the issues at hand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I never saw where she cursed at people. That's what I get for not checking the forum.


----------



## aerie

Just read through this whole post, and wow girl. Lol i am glad things are pretty much sorted out for ya! Hopefully you end up getting your tack back =D and just for the record, you are suuuuper strong! I know if i was dealing with this i wouldn't have been able to handle it with half the class and poise you did and still have a clear head to get things done! Get it girl! =)


----------



## NdAppy

Celeste said:


> I never saw where she cursed at people. That's what I get for not checking the forum.


It was in her own two threads when people weren't praising and agreeing with her. The posts she did that in were deleted. :twisted:

Tigggr - so glad that things have progressed as far as they have. I hope that you can get it cleaned up the rest of the way and get that dang judgment gone!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

NdAppy said:


> It was in her own two threads when people weren't praising and agreeing with her. The posts she did that in were deleted. :twisted:
> 
> Tigggr - so glad that things have progressed as far as they have. I hope that you can get it cleaned up the rest of the way and get that dang judgment gone!


I read the thread too and din't see where she cursed either.this explains why.


----------



## tigggr1570

aerie said:


> Just read through this whole post, and wow girl. Lol i am glad things are pretty much sorted out for ya! Hopefully you end up getting your tack back =D and just for the record, you are suuuuper strong! I know if i was dealing with this i wouldn't have been able to handle it with half the class and poise you did and still have a clear head to get things done! Get it girl! =)



Aerie, thanks. It has been seriously hard. Believe it or not, the support on this forumn has helped! They have made me laugh when I wanted to scream and helped hold me together!:lol:


----------



## tigggr1570

NdAppy said:


> It was in her own two threads when people weren't praising and agreeing with her. The posts she did that in were deleted. :twisted:
> 
> Tigggr - so glad that things have progressed as far as they have. I hope that you can get it cleaned up the rest of the way and get that dang judgment gone!



Thanks, me too!


----------



## Celeste

I'm just glad you got your horse back.


----------



## LittleCountry

I may have missed this somewhere along the way but is your tack under lock and key?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

LittleCountry said:


> I may have missed this somewhere along the way but is your tack under lock and key?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know where she has it, but her tack rooms are all locked and I am forbidden to be on the property as the rest of my family is. Not willing to get a charge of trespass for a $500 saddle, halter, lead rope (that was my first horses rope that died) and some reins/bit. Like I said, I have no idea where it even is.


----------



## Reno Bay

tigggr1570 said:


> I don't know where she has it, but her tack rooms are all locked and I am forbidden to be on the property as the rest of my family is. Not willing to get a charge of trespass for a $500 saddle, halter, lead rope (that was my first horses rope that died) and some reins/bit. Like I said, I have no idea where it even is.


I wouldn't put it past her to have hawked your stuff to rake in a little cash...
Reminds me, I can't for the life of me find my horse's lead rope. I'm really hoping one of the other boarders didn't take it when they moved their horse out of the barn...ugh.


----------



## tigggr1570

Reno Bay said:


> I wouldn't put it past her to have hawked your stuff to rake in a little cash...
> Reminds me, I can't for the life of me find my horse's lead rope. I'm really hoping one of the other boarders didn't take it when they moved their horse out of the barn...ugh.


She told the cops my stuff belonged to the therapy place, which was one more lie!


----------



## Reno Bay

Uh-huh...and they didn't verify with the therapy place?

Sometimes I really hate the authorities.


----------



## tigggr1570

The therapy place was helping her. Even showed up in court to lie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay

Son of a gun.


----------



## stevenson

Missy 87 .. you missed things. the BO is a crook and thief.


----------



## tigggr1570

missy has been banned from the forum for bad behavior!


----------



## nvr2many

tigggr1570 said:


> missy has been banned from the forum for bad behavior!


And I am so glad that I didn't totally lose it! As I am sometimes known to do.


----------



## BornToRun

nvr2many said:


> And I am so glad that I didn't totally lose it! As I am sometimes known to do.


Haha me too!


----------



## Cacowgirl

OP- when you get new tack-mark it someway-nail polish,initials, D.L. #, yes, it's a pain to have to do this, but might help on keeping your things closer at hand. Maybe a locked tack box, w/your marked items in it?


----------



## aerie

^ this is a good idea, also keep recieps and take pictures of your tack with the newly aquired markings =) it stinks that you may have to do stuff like this, but at least your tack and other horsey items will stay safe =)


----------



## horsecrazygirl

the therapy place is helping her? did she bribe them or something?


----------



## tigggr1570

I was letting them use my tack for the therapy place to be nice.

The therapy place was helping her because they figured I wouldn't pay the $10,000 and would just relinquish the horse instead of fighting it. Guess again! I had allowed them to use my horse while he was down there and he quickly became everyone's favorite and they were doing anything to keep him. Little did they know that I would have worked something out to continue to help them if they had just talked to me. I was the one that came up with the idea of letting them use him to help to start with. No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## twp

tigggr1570 said:


> long story short, my horse is literally being padlocked in a stall to keep me from getting him. She had been informed I would bringing my horses home this month as I was planning on getting my fixed fixed and then she informed me she was keeping one of my horses.
> 
> The stable is claiming I owe the 10,000 in back boarding fees/training for a time period my horse wasn't even on her property and for training I never hired her for.
> 
> There is a lot to the story I won't go into here, including financial reasons she is trying to steal my horse.
> 
> I have receipts showing I have paid my bill every month during the time my horse was at her property and I have documents showing me as owner.
> 
> I have been told of a statute in the state of Kansas that does not allow for a stable to keep your horse hostage for ransom, even if you owe them money and have a lien on it, but I can't find it. Does anyone know what it is?
> 
> I filed a law suit today to get him back, but I would like to know the statute if possible as it will help me faster than the court.
> 
> She gave me my other horse that she doesn't like, she doesn't like arabs and he is arab, she paid me for a horse trailer that she bought from me after the time period she claims I owe her money for. (I had to ask for the money after 2 years of non-payment. If I owed her 10,000 for past board, why would she have paid me or gave me my other horse?)
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know of the statute I am talking about?


This happened to a friend of mine, and she ended up getting her horse back.. I think, it is against the law in every state to have a horse Literally locked up in a stall.. That is Horse abuse!! 

I do hope you get your horse back soon, and I would deff. get a restraining order on the person trying to keep your horse.


----------



## Reno Bay

TWP, Tigggr got her horse back but the woman keeps harassing her. I agree there should be a restraining order or something in place once everything is taken care of.


----------



## LisaG

This is the most dramatic thread EVER!

Hopefully everything gets settled Tigggr so your real estate deal can go through and you can get your tack back. I think you've handled this really well.


----------



## tigggr1570

I entered the photo contest. My photo is of my daughter kissing our baby miniature Patriot the day she met him. She is sitting on the ground and he is eye level to her. I think it is # 27 down from the top, I think.


----------



## tigggr1570

I have a new thread I could use some help on:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-nutrition/feed-question-146929/

Remember, I am asking a basic question cause I have NO CLUE. Please be nice with big words and abbreviations. lol


----------



## tigggr1570

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! I wanted to tell you all THANK YOU again for all of your support the last few months. I don't know if I could have kept my sanity at times without all of you keeping me going! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## nvr2many

Merry Christmas to you too!!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

happy holidays everyone!


----------



## BornToRun

Merry Christmas and happy holidays guys! :hug:


----------



## EmilyJoy

riccil0ve said:


> Someone please step in here if they feel they have to but...
> 
> Would it really be so bad if you went in, cut the lock, and took your horse? For me, personally, I would get my horse. Come in late at night or really early in the morning, cut the padlock, and lead the horse to a trailer waiting down the block.


Then get a padlock exactly the same and re-lock it after the horse is out...


----------



## stevenson

I hope you got your horse back. If she continues to harrass you file criminal harrassment charges, get it on tape or in email. 
Hard lesson to learn, Do not let anyone use your tack. People tend to keep borrowed items or do not take care of them. Also they will hock silver .


----------



## ligoleth

Merry christmas!

Holy schnikes! I am so sorry for what happened. Any luck with her paying/signing yet? 

This thread has definitely given me some ideas about what to do with my tack and horse if I ever let someone borrow it!


----------



## tigggr1570

I did get my horse back, she was suppose to file the satisfaction of judgment last week, i am still waiting to see if she did. Yeah, I learned some hard lessons here. Unfortunately, it will probably color any/all of my friendships in the future. I NEVER thought this would happen with her. I thought of her as family!


----------



## loveduffy

I hope you had a Merry Christmas and have a Happy New year You got the your horse


----------



## cmwoodall

Unfortunately most boarding facilities are poorly managed. If you have indeed paid the board in full they have no rights to your horse, If they have some claim they need to pursue it in some legal fashion. I have owned horses for more than 30 years and have had to use boarding barns at times when I did not own horse property. Once I had a barn manager try to pull this kind of stunt and padlocked my horse's stall the day I came to pick him up. The horse transport company just cut the lock off with cutters and we took the horse and left. The manager was there and since I was not delinquent, there was nothing that he could do. I did not confront him I simply made it clear that I was taking my horse and if he had a problem,he could call the police. He didn't.


----------



## busysmurf

tigggr1570 said:


> I did get my horse back, she was suppose to file the satisfaction of judgment last week, i am still waiting to see if she did. Yeah, I learned some hard lessons here. Unfortunately, it will probably color any/all of my friendships in the future. I NEVER thought this would happen with her. I thought of her as family!


Isn't it sad that some of our close


----------



## busysmurf

tigggr1570 said:


> I did get my horse back, she was suppose to file the satisfaction of judgment last week, i am still waiting to see if she did. Yeah, I learned some hard lessons here. Unfortunately, it will probably color any/all of my friendships in the future. I NEVER thought this would happen with her. I thought of her as family!


Isn't it sad that some of our closest friends are the ones that find the biggest ways to f*** us over? I know how you feel.((hugs))

I'm glad to hear you have your pony back!!!


----------



## MelanieD

I know what you are going through. I while back I was working at a barn so i would be able to board there. At the end of the summer when i tried to move my horses and donkeys back home they said i couldn't take them because i owed them board for the entire summer. Nothing was ever in writing because i was doing them a favor by working for them and to help run their trail riding business. They eventually let me take my donkeys home, but both ended up being bred because they were thrown in with a stud. We tried to get the police involved but there was nothing they could do. We eventually just showed up with a trailer and took back my horses. The police stopped us a few hours away, but because we had proof of owner ship they couldn't do anything. It was different becuase they were kept outside, and the barn owner wasn't smart enough to do anything about it. It is a hard situation to get out of, but once you get through it, its the best feeling ever being able to spend time with your horse again. I am really sorry you are going through this and wish i could have been more help..


----------



## tigggr1570

It is awful when it is your best friend that does this and not some random BO.  You guys have been a blessing in all of this!


----------



## CharliesMom

Read the whole thread lol, and I am so glad you got your horse back. There are some seriously crooked people out there who will do nasty things to get what they THINK they are entitled to. I had a similar situation happen to me when I was 16. I had just adopted an OTTB and we started boarding him at a nice enough place that was five minutes from my house, soon after we moved him there we started to notice that none of the water troughs were being cleaned or filled, fence boards weren't being repaired and had nails sticking out of them, horses in stalls had no water and were standing in filth. The crazy thing was that it hadn't been like that when we looked at the place, they had cleaned up thinking they were going to get new boarders. 
My mother and I brought it up to the woman who was supposedly running the joint and she got ****ED big time, and my mother got ****ed right back ( my mom was a social worker for 23 years if that tells you anything, she will not put up with bullsh*t) and then the woman had the gall to threaten to tell the place where we got him that I was an unfit owner and she would have my horse taken away, boy let me tell you I laid into her and lit that woman's *** on fire. That ticked her off so she tried to tell the humane society that I wasn't taking care of him which they knew was a lie. She attempted to take my horse after that too, tried to hide him in the back part of another field late at night before she moved all of her horses. Had she been there and I had caught her moving him, there would have been cops all over the place and probably an ambulance. Nobody messes with my boy, just sayin lol.
My mom did some digging and found out that she owned the farm owner upwards of 10K and was stealing money from the boarders to fund her own horse buying and show training. The owner flew in like a bat out of hell and put a lawsuit down faster than you could imagine. 
And then my mother and I ran the place for a few months before he brought in someone else, which turned out to be a terrible idea and we left after that because thats just wwaaaaaayyyy to much crap to take. 
Some people are horrible and shady as all hell, I am so sorry that she turned on you like that, there's really no excuse for it. 
You are a champ pulling through like you have  The karma bus will make one stop: to give you tons of the good stuff and roll right over her!


----------



## nvr2many

Can I drive??:lol:


----------



## tigggr1570

I have been beggin to drive, but so far, no go!


----------



## nvr2many

Well your a better woman than I, lol.


----------



## tigggr1570

i have just been trying really hard to handle myself in a way i will have no regrets in. very difficult in this.


----------



## Nevermore1

I just read through this whole thread and that lady is a nut case!!!! I'm glad you got your baby back! Did she ever file the papers to relieve the judgment/lien?


----------



## tigggr1570

Nevermore1 said:


> I just read through this whole thread and that lady is a nut case!!!! I'm glad you got your baby back! Did she ever file the papers to relieve the judgment/lien?


still waiting for my banker to check the lein and see if it is still there.


----------



## Mochachino

What an ordeal! Glad you got him back.


----------



## tigggr1570

when we were in court she told the court that my horse being leased to a therapy place was her idea and the money I was paying was a donation. I just found the email that proved she was lying! **** I wished I could have found that back when I went to court! It may have saved me money.


----------



## 66Domino

tigggr1570 said:


> long story short, my horse is literally being padlocked in a stall to keep me from getting him. She had been informed I would bringing my horses home this month as I was planning on getting my fixed fixed and then she informed me she was keeping one of my horses.
> 
> The stable is claiming I owe the 10,000 in back boarding fees/training for a time period my horse wasn't even on her property and for training I never hired her for.
> 
> There is a lot to the story I won't go into here, including financial reasons she is trying to steal my horse.
> 
> I have receipts showing I have paid my bill every month during the time my horse was at her property and I have documents showing me as owner.
> 
> I have been told of a statute in the state of Kansas that does not allow for a stable to keep your horse hostage for ransom, even if you owe them money and have a lien on it, but I can't find it. Does anyone know what it is?
> 
> I filed a law suit today to get him back, but I would like to know the statute if possible as it will help me faster than the court.
> 
> She gave me my other horse that she doesn't like, she doesn't like arabs and he is arab, she paid me for a horse trailer that she bought from me after the time period she claims I owe her money for. (I had to ask for the money after 2 years of non-payment. If I owed her 10,000 for past board, why would she have paid me or gave me my other horse?)
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know of the statute I am talking about?


I just googled agisters laws Kansas and found a lot of info. There is notice by registered mail required, etc. and horses must be sold at public auction. I've seen so many BO lately with the I have your horse now what are you going to do about it. I'd also call Legal Aid in your area and talk to an attorney. Written contract or verbal, a BO is still bound by state statutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino

Wrong! In my state if you owe them money they may take you to court. No one has the right to keep your horses or prevent you from moving them. State agister laws are all different but dont even think about touching my horses!"


----------



## 66Domino

I went through something similar a few weeks back and found this forum very interesting. We shipped cross country to a place operated by an acquaintance of an acquaintance of an acquaintance. We met her one day before horse was transported at which time she told us board would be $150 higher and when she returned in two weeks we could sort out payment. (There were shipper delays and we were not sure of his exact arrival.) No one seemed to be at facility and we were unable to reach anyone when we had a vet emergency.

We'd had quite enough and told the BO we were leaving in two weeks on the 1st but we needed to contact shipper. She said fine then kept texting us we needed to leave because she had a horse coming in (there was an open stall). Finally drove down to see her and she then said 1st was fine, just leave ck on the counter. Left barn to get certified funds, came back and horse was padlocked in stall. 

Somehow padlock was removed, we pinned check to stall door and left. She called everyone in th area and said we stole the horse and left without paying. Nut case!!


----------



## mkaul

id get my proof of ownership, call friend with trailer and police, whatever you have to use to cut the padlock off and take my horse. also every reciept of payment, contract and just get him out. id be freaking if my horse was literally locked up. its not safe, your barn owner is out of her mind!! best of luck


----------



## NBEventer

mkaul said:


> id get my proof of ownership, call friend with trailer and police, whatever you have to use to cut the padlock off and take my horse. also every reciept of payment, contract and just get him out. id be freaking if my horse was literally locked up. its not safe, your barn owner is out of her mind!! best of luck


She got the horse back a long time ago as she posted later into the thread


----------



## mkaul

oh great, there were just so many replies to read...yay!!!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Just read the entire thread and I have to say you poor thing! Bless your heart for keeping cool during all of that, I would have gone loco if someone tried to do that to me. I have heard some BO horror stories, but the holding a horse hostage has to be the worst! I hope things go better for you in the future.  And may that lady receive the karma she deserves.


----------



## Audacious14

I'm subbing to this thread! 

I'm not sure if the whole ordeal is over, but I just wanted to say that I applaud you for being the better person in this situation. There's a lot of things you could've done out of anger, but you would've stooped down to her level. Im glaf you didn't.  I hope everything works out in the end for you. 

Best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigggr1570

Audacious14 said:


> I'm subbing to this thread!
> 
> I'm not sure if the whole ordeal is over, but I just wanted to say that I applaud you for being the better person in this situation. There's a lot of things you could've done out of anger, but you would've stooped down to her level. Im glaf you didn't.  I hope everything works out in the end for you.
> 
> Best of luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thank you, it was very difficult, but i wanted karma to bite her, not me! :lol:


----------



## Audacious14

tigggr1570 said:


> thank you, it was very difficult, but i wanted karma to bite her, not me! :lol:


Don't worry, the karma bus will hit her. It always comes around, but sometimes it's a bit late. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsegirlalex

wow, that is absolutely crazy! i deffinatly feel for you! but like others have said, keep a rather calm head. you have every right to be furious, but you cannot let things get out of hand! my advice to you is to continue trying to file a law suit against her, although in the process make SURE you have good proof. because if this lady is crazy enough to try and STEAL your horse, then she is crazy enough to come up with a good enough lie that can get her out of court.

i suggest taking pictures of EVERYTHING! such as the padlock on the stall, and your horse locked inside of the stall.

ALSO make copies of any receipts and documents stating you have paid every board fee required from her , proving you owe her no 10,000 dollars!

but like we have all said just keep calm  it will work out fine i promise!

P.S. if worse comes to worse just buy some industrial lock cutters, run out there at midnight, and sneak you horse away!


----------



## tigggr1570

horsegirlalex said:


> wow, that is absolutely crazy! i deffinatly feel for you! but like others have said, keep a rather calm head. you have every right to be furious, but you cannot let things get out of hand! my advice to you is to continue trying to file a law suit against her, although in the process make SURE you have good proof. because if this lady is crazy enough to try and STEAL your horse, then she is crazy enough to come up with a good enough lie that can get her out of court.
> 
> i suggest taking pictures of EVERYTHING! such as the padlock on the stall, and your horse locked inside of the stall.
> 
> ALSO make copies of any receipts and documents stating you have paid every board fee required from her , proving you owe her no 10,000 dollars!
> 
> but like we have all said just keep calm  it will work out fine i promise!
> 
> P.S. if worse comes to worse just buy some industrial lock cutters, run out there at midnight, and sneak you horse away!



I had all the proof and such and did get to court, got my horse. I couldn't disprove part of what she claimed so she got some money out of me, but I got my horse back.


----------



## Equine Hoof nut

Great point why would she pay you for the trailer if you still owed her, don't worry Kansas does not take kindly to horse thieves. Good luck!


----------



## tigggr1570

Karma bus is rounding the bend! I just got word yesterday that the organization that boarded over 1/2 of her facility pulled out because of "constant issues". This is the same organization that I had let borrow my pony that they tried to steal. they must have gotten a dose of what I got! 

She only had 2 large organizations and a few single boarders. If the other organization gets fed up, she will be toast! She is currently trying to sell and has been for several years but she wants almost 1/2 a mill for something worth 1/2 of that. It only has a mobile home on the 10 acres for a house. Nice property, but not worth what she is asking. who knows, when the bank gets it, it may go for pennies and then I could pick it up. wouldn't that be a hoot?? lol


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Well, like the say hindsight is 20/20, and in this case, maybe it would have just been best to load your horses up and leave*, *settling up with her later, IF you owed her anything. Maybe that sounds sneaky to some, but in cases like this, we have to protect ourselves and our property. Strange, she only kept the horse she liked. Best of luck!*


----------



## Celeste




----------



## tigggr1570

she didn't keep anything. I got my horse back. I took her to court. She padlocked him so I couldn't load him up. She tried to keep the horse she thought she could make money off of because everyone loved him. I think she had lied to the therapy place as well and I think that may have been the start of the end when my pony blew up in her face.


----------



## Honeysuga

Holy moly! I just read the entire thread! Im so glad you prevailed-ish! Im sorry the aggravation is continuing though.

And btw I totally wanted to go through the computer at missy...hhehe


----------



## tigggr1570

Honeysuga said:


> Holy molly! I just read the entire thread! Im so glad you prevailed-ish! Im sorry the aggravation is continuing though.
> 
> And btw I totally wanted to go through the computer at missy...hhehe


'

lol, it has been quite the mess for 9 months or so, but I think Karma may finally be paying attention.  It was an expensive lesson, but it could have been worse, if you can even imagine that after all I have been through. I am glad I kept my head and didn't dip to her level, as then I would have guilt to deal with as well.


----------



## Honeysuga

Oh and I wanted to add regarding your tack. I use a pen cauterizer to put my initials and a small doodle (I use a heart) on the skirt of the saddle in a place not easily seen, on the inside of the cheek of my halter and headstall, and any other pieces of tack and even brushes. That way if there are any discrepancies, I can show that it is mine. Should I have to describe it to authorities, I can tell them what it is and where. 
Maybe just an idea for the future.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad it got smoothed out, & yes, for sure watch property sales in the area-you just never know! We got a great buy on our place-just over 13 acres, w/a large double wide, w/some fencing. It needed/needs some work, but it's liveable & the taxes are relatively low.


----------



## stevenson

you can also use the last 4 digits of your ss # , stamped onto your saddle, or even your name , on the back of the seat, or on a pommel in a western saddle, for english saddle , i would stamp it on the leather where your leg would hide it when riding .


----------



## Saddlebag

I stamp my customer's initials into the Ralide tree with a small sharp screwdriver. I like to make an identifying mark on the poll strap on halters and bridles. If done well it looks decorative. Since I have the tool I stamp an acorn on the end of the strap so it can be seen if someone is looking. Tandy has lots of stamps and they're not expensive. I had thought about buying the tool to implant a chip along with the scanner. Apparently many police forces have a scanner as well as vets. It's the same chip for dogs except it's not sterilized and cheaper.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^^ Fantastic Ideas!!!!


----------



## tigggr1570

They are home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigggr1570




----------



## tigggr1570




----------



## tigggr1570




----------



## tigggr1570

Very happy kid


----------



## redandrae420

Not sure


----------



## tempest

redandrae420 said:


> Not sure


Not sure of what, Red?


----------



## Copperhead

Holy Hannah...

I went through a situation like this a number of years ago. It's still painful to talk about. I ended up losing my horse because even though I did not owe any money, she had locked him in a pasture and told me I owed over 5 months board when I only boarded there for 2 1/2 months before I told her I was leaving.

I was very young, I got very scared because she claimed to have consulted a lawyer who told her to lock the horse up (which I later found is against the law in my area) and had no one to turn to for advice or to help me.

When my mother passed away, this BO stepped in as a second mother to me and I trusted her with my whole heart. I lost my horse because I was young, scared and didn't know any better.

It taught me a lot about trust and to get everything in writing, along with receipts of payments. The karma bus hit her hard. She lost all of her boarders because she did this to everyone (I never met the other boarders because of my schedule but heard about it. I guess she had hit hard times and thought she could do this), and her stallion which she paid an enormous amount of money for before he hit the ground ended up infertile.

I'm so happy this ended differently for you. I have learned a huge lesson about situations like this and kick myself a lot of not knowing any better and allowing it to happen. It will never happen again, I can promise that. I'm sure this whole situation has opened your eyes too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## NevCowgirl

Holy Cow! I dont think I have ever read a thread this long but the more I read the more I wanted to know what happened! First, I am so happy you got your horse out of there safely even though it cost you money (which totally sucks but better than losing a family member) I bet the horse was happy to be out of jail too, poor guy! And I must say props to you for handeling it the way you did! As I read I was like thinking I would have been freaking out but you were so smart to deal with it until court and not go and break locks ect.. mega props to you!! 

I really hope that lady gets what she deserves and that no horses will have to pay for it any more than they already are! 

Glad this thread had a happy ending


----------



## tigggr1570

Copperhead said:


> Holy Hannah...
> 
> I went through a situation like this a number of years ago. It's still painful to talk about. I ended up losing my horse because even though I did not owe any money, she had locked him in a pasture and told me I owed over 5 months board when I only boarded there for 2 1/2 months before I told her I was leaving.
> 
> I was very young, I got very scared because she claimed to have consulted a lawyer who told her to lock the horse up (which I later found is against the law in my area) and had no one to turn to for advice or to help me.
> 
> When my mother passed away, this BO stepped in as a second mother to me and I trusted her with my whole heart. I lost my horse because I was young, scared and didn't know any better.
> 
> It taught me a lot about trust and to get everything in writing, along with receipts of payments. The karma bus hit her hard. She lost all of her boarders because she did this to everyone (I never met the other boarders because of my schedule but heard about it. I guess she had hit hard times and thought she could do this), and her stallion which she paid an enormous amount of money for before he hit the ground ended up infertile.
> 
> I'm so happy this ended differently for you. I have learned a huge lesson about situations like this and kick myself a lot of not knowing any better and allowing it to happen. It will never happen again, I can promise that. I'm sure this whole situation has opened your eyes too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It did, unfortunately. This woman was like a sister to me and I did so much for her and never asked for a thing in return. When I decided to keep my horses, I immediately began paying her board as we had agreed upon and then she used me and lied. I know there is a nefarious reason behind it all, but am sure I will never know what it was that she was willing to not only break the law, but my heart as well. I am sorry you didn't get your horse back. That would have really sucked. My daughter was scared I wouldn't fight back. She was glad I did.


----------



## tigggr1570

redandrae420 said:


> Not sure



??????


----------



## tigggr1570

NevCowgirl said:


> Holy Cow! I dont think I have ever read a thread this long but the more I read the more I wanted to know what happened! First, I am so happy you got your horse out of there safely even though it cost you money (which totally sucks but better than losing a family member) I bet the horse was happy to be out of jail too, poor guy! And I must say props to you for handeling it the way you did! As I read I was like thinking I would have been freaking out but you were so smart to deal with it until court and not go and break locks ect.. mega props to you!!
> 
> I really hope that lady gets what she deserves and that no horses will have to pay for it any more than they already are!
> 
> Glad this thread had a happy ending



It has been quite the ordeal! Lots of heartbreaking lessons learned.


----------



## tigggr1570

just bought a new trailer to replace the one I sold "her" for pennies on the dollar that was brand new to help her out. (new to me anyway) It is better than the one I had and newer at this point, even though I bought the other one new off the lot.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001822_10201055226361380_812715149_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/945596_10201055227761415_1623494549_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1002087_10201055228201426_297398125_n.jpg


----------



## nvr2many

Very nice!!!!


----------



## tigggr1570

Thanks. Hubby didnt want to spend on living quarters, I did...so this was the best compromise and I love the blue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NevCowgirl

Jealous of the truck AND the trailer! haha I think you did a great choice. I love the blue too its something different.


----------

